# Driving from Dubai-Oman



## katieanddominic

I am driving to Muscat and want to check that it is as simple as I am led to believe! 

We have Oman insurance on our car, 2 of us have Dubai residents visas and the other 2 are here on holiday so have 30 day tourist visas. Is this all we need and should we be ok at the border crossing? 

I have been reading stories on the internet about needing a road pass/permit? Is this the same as producing the Oman insurance or is it something else we need to apply for?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

You have all you need. 

Enjoy your trip.

-


----------



## katieanddominic

Great thanks for confirming!


----------



## Fatenhappy

OK .... so there are 4 or 5 "boarder crossings + check points" on the way down - but well worth while because part of Oman still kicks back into the UAE" .... .

If you are heading down past Hatta ...... a few miles further down the road you will come to a "very casual " border crossing with Oman military, UAE Army and Police .... easy enough just drive through slowly, be polite and and all is good ....

20 Kilometers further on .... the same thing asyou come back into the UAE .....

Next is the UAE border check point .... its easy enough to drive through here, but don't as you need to stop and get your exit stamped for the UAE .... (don't forget these are international borders) 

Head a bit further south a few kilometers and there is a car inspection .... as you go to pull up, open the boot as that is all these guys are interested in .... again be polite, BUT dont forget to get the small piece of paper of old mate as this will give you clearance from here on ....

Head about 12K's further south and then you will come to the Oman check point visa area ... pull up here and go in side to this lovelly building and fill out the visa entry application .... cost 6 rials per couple (60 dirhams if you han't Oman currency) ..... at this point hand over "that" piece of paper from the previous check point .... lots of similes .... _"sallam alli kums".... _and all is good.

They will stamp your passport and give you another piece of paper .... head back out to the car and swing immediately adjacent to their building to be able to progress on ..... only perhaps 500m more then stop yet again this time to an Omani policeman who will take your piece of paper and ..... hello Oman ....

Sound very complicated but after the first time through and making a few mistakes all is good ...

Its all worth the effort ... but then again, I am fairly biased .....

Comming back .....

Stop at the same Oman check point and get your passports stamped (exit visa from Oman -you can do this by slowly pulling up to a "drive thu" check out) .... time it right with lots of genuine smiles and you may well be as luck as we were on the last trip and get a few shooter sized cardomin coffees at "smoko" ..... (morning tea).....

Further on you will have to pay 2 Rials (20 dirhams) exit tax for your car .... then hello UAE .....

Good luck and enjoy your stay .... lovelly people and well worth the effort ...

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Fatenhappy

katieanddominic said:


> I am driving to Muscat and want to check that it is as simple as I am led to believe!
> 
> We have Oman insurance on our car, 2 of us have Dubai residents visas and the other 2 are here on holiday so have 30 day tourist visas. Is this all we need and should we be ok at the border crossing?
> 
> I have been reading stories on the internet about needing a road pass/permit? Is this the same as producing the Oman insurance or is it something else we need to apply for?
> 
> Thanks


... further to my previous .... around the border the roads are sign posted and radared at 80K's (they are a bit slippery about this area) ... use your own judgement as the _"latitude"_ is similar to here .... if you get my drift !!!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Woops ... also forgot .... on the way back, stop at the same original place where you had your UAE exit stamped in your passport ..... this time obviously to get your UAE entry visa stamp ...


----------



## katieanddominic

Hi Greg,

Thank you very much for all your information and advice, very useful indeed! 

It all sounds pretty straightforward, so fingers crossed all should go smoothly! 

Looking forward to seeing and meeting the lovely people of Oman!!

Thanks 
Katie & Dominic


----------

